# Disable Windows Explorer from System Startup?



## littlebits (May 6, 2005)

Howdy guys, I have two little problems that are starting to get on my last nerve.

1. Every time I boot Windows XP, Windows Explorer pop ups "My Computer" folder .

I have tried many different Tweak Tools, but can't find anything that will disable this.

2. My Windows Welcome screen used to have a button in the left bottom corner "Turn Off Computer", now it is not there.

I like having that button there, because I have Vista installed on my other Drive, but XP is my main OS.
The boot loader gives me 30 sec. to select Vista, before XP starts up. Sometimes the 30 sec. isn't enough time when I want to start Vista, then I either have to either log on to XP to reboot or kill the power and then make sure I select Vista before the 30 sec. is up.

I would appreciate any advice or registry tricks that could be helpful.

Thanks.:wave:


----------



## drbacchoi (Feb 1, 2009)

hi... i have a laptop and wanted to do some tweaks but they involve stopping windows explorer from startup. how do i go along doing so?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

littlebits:
For the My Computer Window try doing this.
In Windows Explorer or Control Panel click Tools in the Menu bar > click Folder Options > click View tab > in Advanced Settings list find and uncheck "Restore previous folder windows at logon". If it is already unchecked, check it > reboot > uncheck it.

As for the timeout click start > run > type msconfig and hit enter > select the boot.ini tab in the timeout box change the number to the desired amount, it should currently say 30.

For the shut down button open up control panel > administrative tools > local security policy > on the left pane select security options > on the right pane scroll down until you see Shutdown:Allow system to be shutdown without having to logon > double click it and set it to enabled.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

drbacchoi said:


> hi... i have a laptop and wanted to do some tweaks but they involve stopping windows explorer from startup. how do i go along doing so?


I'm not sure that you can disable it from startup. You can end it once you boot up. What are you doing that requires this?


----------



## drbacchoi (Feb 1, 2009)

nothing interestingly enough to talk about but i found a program. its called AUTORUNS. check it out at: 
http://www.filehippo.com/download_autoruns/ 

BE CAREFUL THOUGH IT COnTAINS THE PROGRAM AUTORUNS BUT ALSO CONTAINS A VIRUS _AUTORUNSC_. do not execute this at alllllll. delete it.

thanks btw. will continue to post if i need to.


----------



## drbacchoi (Feb 1, 2009)

in reply to little bits... try goin to:
C:\Documents and Settings\Joel\Start Menu\Programs\Startup.

you may have accidentally dragged my computer in there and this should cause it to open on start up if i can remember correctly.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

drbacchoi said:


> BE CAREFUL THOUGH IT COnTAINS THE PROGRAM AUTORUNS BUT ALSO CONTAINS A VIRUS _AUTORUNSC_. do not execute this at alllllll. delete it.


then you shouldn't be running it


----------

